# BB86 vs Campagnolo



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Advice requested. If I buy a frame with a BB86 BB, but I'm otherwise a dedicated Campy person, what options do I have with respect to crankset selection?

Is BB86 an integral part of the frame design, or is it more like an adapter which can be replaced?


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

You'll be able to use a Campy crank no problem. There is a adapter for both the Ultra Torque and Power Torque systems for BB86.

http://www.campagnolo.com/jsp/en/groupsetdetail/item_calotteintUT_catid_4.jsp

Above is a link to the cups for Record but the cups are just about the same for the other groups as well.


----------

